# Need some votes please FB



## andre_gtr (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi guys this is to win a personal number plate in SA any votes will be appreciated "for GODZIRA"

Thanks Andre

CAR Numberplate Competition on Facebook:bowdown1:


----------



## andre_gtr (Aug 23, 2010)

*Please guys some votes*

Hi guys please support me on Facebook and like my car

GODZIRA GP

Please guys need some more votes to take this :bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Voted mate!


----------



## andre_gtr (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks bud much appreciated:clap:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Why is there so many reg's with GP after them?


----------



## andre_gtr (Aug 23, 2010)

GP is the province we stay in its short for Gauteng there is no one type of plate our natal province will start with a N


----------



## andre_gtr (Aug 23, 2010)

GUYs please need 22 like's to be the leader


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

andre_gtr said:


> GP is the province we stay in its short for Gauteng there is no one type of plate our natal province will start with a N


Ahh I see, got'cha! I thought it might have been something like that, or GP was a team or something over there


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Number plate comp*

Done mate, good luck !

Baz


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

done


----------



## andre_gtr (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks guys today last day just need 10 more please someone


----------



## rot62 (Apr 15, 2010)

done


----------



## andre_gtr (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks rot62 :bowdown1:

now just a couple more guys please


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Done


----------



## andre_gtr (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks guys realy appreciate the support


----------



## andre_gtr (Aug 23, 2010)

Guys please like 5 Votes


----------



## andre_gtr (Aug 23, 2010)

now I need another 11 votes please guys


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Done, and in return it would be hugely appreciated if you (and if anyone else while we are here) could return the favour for my other half who is trying to both get her name out there in NZ media but also stands to get a heap of free wine... she is about 9 votes down so a little help could go a long way 

http://www.sistersridge.co.nz/blog/amber/karoline_tuckey/

There should be a facebook link to "like" it. Thanks


----------



## andre_gtr (Aug 23, 2010)

Done with a pleasure and thanks for the vote


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Ditto


----------



## andre_gtr (Aug 23, 2010)

Did not make the cut but thanks guys


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Bummer


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Lith said:


> Done, and in return it would be hugely appreciated if you (and if anyone else while we are here) could return the favour for my other half who is trying to both get her name out there in NZ media but also stands to get a heap of free wine... she is about 9 votes down so a little help could go a long way


If anyone is on Facebook and still in the generous voting mood, my Mrs is a few votes behind and the voting closes at 5pm today - help a Lith get very much in the good books please! :bowdown1:


10 Tips for a Girls Night In | Sisters Ridge

There should be a facebook link to "like" it down the bottom


----------



## waz_05 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Andre,

Lovely looking GTR bud!

Where abouts in JHB do you stay?

Im keen on importing a skyline and read on skylineowners that you can do the importing and everything?

Cheers

Warren


----------



## andre_gtr (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm in PTA east send me a pm with Your email address


----------



## waz_05 (Sep 16, 2013)

andre_gtr said:


> I'm in PTA east send me a pm with Your email address


PM sent thanks bud


----------

